# Quel(s) tarif(s) pratiquer



## Lilly (5 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,

Je m’oriente vers vous, car je suis dans une période de doutes concernant la rémunération.
J’adapte mon tarif horaire en fonction du nombre d’heures…Sachant que dans mon secteur les tarifs appliqués se situent entre 2.70 € et 3.91€ soit une moyenne de 3.17€ net.
Il se trouve que j’ai quelques demandes suivies d’un rdv (bon feeling).
Mais j’ai le sentiment que les potentiels PE estiment mon tarif trop élevé.
Auriez-vous une grille tarifaire sur laquelle je serais susceptible de m’appuyer.
Merci pour vos retours.


----------



## angèle1982 (5 Octobre 2022)

Et bien je dirais que les collègues ici vont vous dire que votre tarif est ridiculement bas mais comme ici dans mon village c'est 3 euros donc je comprends bien votre demande ... alors vous avez annoncé quel tarif horaire à ces potentiels PE ? car si vous avez annoncé par exemple 3.20 euros et que certaines prennent 2.70 euros çà va être dur ! à vous de de leur expliquer pourquoi vous demandez ce tarif (ou un autre) et expliquez leur la CMG et le crédit d'impôts ... on a déjà parlé ici des tarifs trop différents entre les villes et les villages ...


----------



## liline17 (5 Octobre 2022)

j'ai vécu pendant 6 ans dans une ville avec chômage important, j'ai appliqué les tarifs hauts du secteur, et j'avais du travail, plus que la plupart de mes collègues, qui pourtant étaient du coin et s'entraidaient, il n'y a pas que le tarif qui compte, le projet aussi, et la bonne nouvelle, c'est que si ton projet est bien pensé, et ta maison accueillante pour les petits, tu attirera les PE soucieux du bien être de leur enfant, au liue d'attirer ceux qui cherchent un prix.
Il ne faut pas non plus attendre les coups de fils, il faut savoir se faire connaitre, annonces, sites.....


----------



## Mimipoupina (5 Octobre 2022)

On ne peut vraiment vous dire, ça dépend tellement du lieu de vie et de la qualité de ce que vous proposez... 
Par exemple une maison lumineuse avec jardin ou un appart en étage élevé, une chambre pour chaque enfant ou à l'inverse un dortoir ect ... forcément si la collègue propose 2,90€ pour un super environnement et de super activité, le PE n'aura pas envie de payer 3,50€ pour un environnement moins bien même à qualité égale de l'assistante maternelle 
C'est difficile de savoir pour vous si vous estimez correctement ce que vous proposez et selon les tarifs pratiqué dans votre région malheureusement


----------



## angèle1982 (5 Octobre 2022)

Un radin restera un radin ...


----------



## amandinezoe (5 Octobre 2022)

⚠️ Année Complète ou Incomplète.

Certaines  collègues affichent clairement qu'elles ne signes aucun contrat en dessous de X€/mois, quelque soit le temps d'accueil. J'ai une autre collègue m'a dit -700€ elle ne signe pas (4j/sem pour 144h  une AI, elle travaille que les AI). Comme dit "liline17 et Angèle1982 : Projet, les soties, ville ou  village ça dépend l'offre/la demande. 

Réfléchissez y AVANT l’entretien téléphonique et faites déjà un calcul pour quel montant vous voulez travailler.

 l'expérience et la responsabilité soient rémunérées, les tarifs évoluent, pour un même contrat avec le deuxième enfant d'une fratrie, j'ai augmenté mes tarifs de plus d'un euros.


----------



## nounoucat1 (5 Octobre 2022)

Ce qui est bien utile c'est de savoir les tarifs proposés par les collègues autour de chez toi. Pour ma part a mon dernier contrat je demandais 3euros 20 net .et le RPE nous disait que dans notre ville la fourchette de prix net de 3 e a 3,70.


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Octobre 2022)

Si toutes les collègues sont complètes, vous pouvez prendre + car ils n’auront pas le choix à part garder leur propre enfant. 

Il ne faut pas abuser non plus au niveau tarif c’est leur ENFANT pas une laitue ! A l’heure avec toutes les responsabilités… 👎🏼🤨🙁


----------



## violetta (5 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir.
Ce n'est pas qu'une question de tarif,  mais aussi de posture, savoir se positionner en tant que professionnelle de la petite enfance, se valoriser.
Présenter un projet d'accueil peut faire la différence,  transmettre sa passion pour le métier, mettre en avant les formations effectuées,  tout cela a de la valeur aussi pour les parents.
Quand les parents rencontrent une pro, motivée,  impliquée ,bien formée alors que précédemment,  ils ont rencontré des assmats moyennement motivée,  je peux vous dire que ça les fait réfléchir et beaucoup, pour le coup, sont prêts à faire des efforts financiers.
Voilà le bilan que je fais après mes 10 années dans le métier et le retour de mes employeurs.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir,  même avis que Violetta.


----------



## Nounou22 (5 Octobre 2022)

Le tarif moyen d'une assmat pour 2021 est de 3.62€ net... Bien sûr il y a des disparités en fonction des régions....en Bretagne un peu plus de 3.50€ net et plus de 4 € en région parisienne.....mais de savoir le salaire moyen aide malgré tout à se situer


----------



## Euphrasie (5 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir,

Lors de mes 2 derniers entretiens, je n'ai pas évoqué le tarif car en effet, il y a des disparités même dans 1 seule ville, et comme certains employeurs retiennent la somme du salaire total,, et parfois les effraye, alors j'ai décidé de mettre en avant plutôt LE RESTE À CHARGE en leur transmettant un document, ou j'ai stabiloté ce qu'ils sont sensés réellement dépenser pour l'accueil de leur enfant. Bien sur, sur le document apparait en toute transparence le taux horaire net et brut, et mon salaire.
C'est passé comme une lettre à la poste,🍀 contrats signés !

C'est vraiment pénible de ce sentir mal à l'aise avec nos salaires qui sont tellement mérités...


----------



## MeliMelo (5 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Lilly.
Je pense que si vous avez des contrats, c'est le principal, non ?
Peut-être que votre tarif un peu élevé par rapport à vos collègues permet justement d'avoir des parents qui se préoccupent plus du bien-être de leur enfant, du feeling avec l'ass mat que réellement du tarif et que c'est bon signe non ? Ca fait une pré-sélection naturelle.


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Octobre 2022)

Amadinezoe 700 euros ici ce serait ENORME ! mais j'aimerais bien qu'on soit toutes à ce niveau ... mais c'est IMPOSSIBLE !


----------

